# watch a show while in menus



## Candipinki (Jan 28, 2009)

On other DVRs, you can watch a show (in a little box in the corner) while you are looking through you now playing, to do list, and season pass menus.


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes, I think that would be great if TiVo could provide this in a future update.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I wouldn't mind seeing this added if the "spoiler window" is configurable and can be turned off.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I just pause the show when I go into the menu. When I come back to live TV, it's nice to have a bit of a buffer. The only time this is an issue is if I am already on the trailing edge of the buffer.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I feel pretty sure that TiVo has purposefully not added this feature. It's not an element of their GUI style. (They did put it into the cable box GUI that they created for Comcast, probably at the providers insistence, along with four different varieties of recording indicators on the guide grid).

It's also possible that it's patented and they don't want to pay fees to use it.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

We've been asking for this for years. TiVo is quite obstinate on this issue but afaik, has never explained why not.

IMO, it could be a default choice, and an option to turn on or off.


----------

